# I've lost 25 lbs in 3 weeks by quitting junk food..



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 29, 2014)

2-3 weeks ago I was 347 weighing around 320 to 325, I got constipated and got really afraid that I have some type of gastric disorder so I started eating super clean I'm still a little constipated again I feel like that is from opiate use which I am currently tapering down on and going to quit, I'm surprised it's just by drinking lots of water not eating junk food I have lost a tremendous amount of weight fast I'm going to keep this up try to get down to about 250 in a year


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 29, 2014)

Its the norcos.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 29, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> 2-3 weeks ago I was 347 weighing around 320 to 325, I got constipated and got really afraid that I have some type of gastric disorder so I started eating super clean I'm still a little constipated again I feel like that is from opiate use which I am currently tapering down on and going to quit, I'm surprised it's just by drinking lots of water not eating junk food I have lost a tremendous amount of weight fast I'm going to keep this up try to get down to about 250 in a year



Congrats and I often do the same thing. I will cut out my little debbies and dairy for a few weeks and drop about 5 lbs. Now, I don't eat super clean but just cutting out the crap makes a difference and it's easy.

Keep it up chewy!

Hawk


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 29, 2014)

No more McDoubles??  Don't know if I can handle that.  Anyways, great job so far brother.  Keep it up.  Your joints and heart will thank you in the long run.  I need to cut from 242 down to 220 myself.


----------

